# dark order has gone mainstream



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That’s...that’s mainstream? Didn’t the Wendy’s account used to post about Heath Slater?


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That’s...that’s mainstream? Didn’t the Wendy’s account used to post about Heath Slater?


yes & yes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking dark order is the best

Silver is gonna be a star


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

John Silver has gotten himself over big time. I want to see Leyla Hirsch join The Dark Order as either John's sister or girlfriend. She looks kinda bitchy in the face and things could get fun with her and John's potential chemistry together.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> That’s...that’s mainstream? Didn’t the Wendy’s account used to post about Heath Slater?


If you are mainstream you can't post about Heath or if you post about Heath you're not mainstream?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> If you are mainstream you can't post about Heath or if you post about Heath you're not mainstream?


The point is that the Wendy’s account posts about wrestling all the time. It doesn’t mean shit, haha.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I do have to agree with The Wood that this on its own doesn't make them mainstream. It's still cool to see and is probably going to get them a bit more attention than usual but mainstream would probably be a stretch.

I'm definitely not complaining though it's still cool and I'm still very happy to see it anyway.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The point is that the Wendy’s account posts about wrestling all the time. It doesn’t mean shit, haha.


The point was you tried to make fun of Dark Order using Heath.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This isn't mainstream and it's embarrassing that someone is considering it mainstream.

Wrestlers used to appear on highly rated talk shows and pop up on The Simpsons. A fucking retweet from Wendy's doesn't make you mainstream.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is a thread about Wendy's tweeting at a wrestler....


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This isn't mainstream and it's embarrassing that someone is considering it mainstream.
> 
> Wrestlers used to appear on highly rated talk shows and pop up on The Simpsons. A fucking retweet from Wendy's doesn't make you mainstream.


That was in the 90's, more than 20 years ago, when wrestling was at its best in ratings, not necessarily as quality.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Any mention of John Silver is good. John Silver should do a food challenge where he eats every single item on the Wendy's Children's Menu.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Holy shit, this is it. AEW best move John Silver vs OC from the buy in to the main card of Full Gear. That shit is gonna draw so hard


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Holy shit, this is it. AEW best move John Silver vs OC from the buy in to the main card of Full Gear. That shit is gonna draw so hard


As long as we're on the subject of fast food I'd have a special stipulation for the John Silver vs OC battle. The loser has to eat dinner at Long John Silver's for an entire week.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> That’s...that’s mainstream? Didn’t the Wendy’s account used to post about Heath Slater?





Chip Chipperson said:


> This isn't mainstream and it's embarrassing that someone is considering it mainstream.
> 
> Wrestlers used to appear on highly rated talk shows and pop up on The Simpsons. A fucking retweet from Wendy's doesn't make you mainstream.


I didn’t know the bar had been set so low either. By this logic, Impact Wrestling has been mainstream for years.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Dark Order must have tickled her pickle.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> The point was you tried to make fun of Dark Order using Heath.


No, I was making fun of the idea that this is mainstream. I like Heath Slater. And the Dark Order needs no help making fun of itself. 



Outlaw91 said:


> That was in the 90's, more than 20 years ago, when wrestling was at its best in ratings, not necessarily as quality.


Yeah, when it was MAINSTREAM.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> I didn’t know the bar had been set so low either. By this logic, Impact Wrestling has been mainstream for years.


impact wrestling was featured on a major television program after being tweeted by wendys so yes they have been mainstream


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Chili's is planning a collaboration with The Dark Order where all the members together sing their jingle.


















*"I want my baby-back, baby-back, baby-back..."














"**Barbecue Saaaaaaaaaaaaaauce!"*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The man the myth the legend. JOHNNIE HUNGIE!!!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This isn't mainstream and it's embarrassing that someone is considering it mainstream.
> 
> Wrestlers used to appear on highly rated talk shows and pop up on The Simpsons. A fucking retweet from Wendy's doesn't make you mainstream.


Taker was just on Fallon! The Undertaker rings in Halloween on “The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon”


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I liked the original dark order, too lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will they ever bring back the Creepers? Man I miss big arenas and crowds.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't mind the shoutout but whoever runs the Wendy's twitter is already a wrestling fan and posts about wrestling pretty often, that doesn't mean it's automatically mainstream. If Wendy's had wrestlers in commercials that might be a bigger deal than just tweeting about them but even then that's a stretch.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm glad they are finally giving them a chance. I like the cult thing, this is what Wyatt should have been doing in WWE. Recruiting people who hit rock bottom and are easy targets.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wendy’s Restaurant Wants To Join The Dark Order


The Dark Order ‘sponsors’ may be growing. After ‘winning’ a deal with Chili’s on Being the Elite, Wendy’s may be joining the group as well. This is how it all went down on Twitter. A fan asked the fast-food chain’s Twitter account, along with Chris Jericho, Karrion Kross, and others, for a...




prowrestlingnewshub.com


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two threads about a Wendy's tweet?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> John Silver has gotten himself over big time. I want to see Leyla Hirsch join The Dark Order as either John's sister or girlfriend. She looks kinda bitchy in the face and things could get fun with her and John's potential chemistry together.


That's a great idea as sister - can see on bte her having crush on stu!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

They have Jalapeño Poppers at Wendy's? I love me some Jalapeño Poppers.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> That's a great idea


Thanks. The Dark Order is my ultimate AEW guilty pleasure. The Dark Order needs their own spin-off of BTE. I need more Dark Order like Christopher Walken requires more cowbell.


















*"Join The Dark Order, Christopher Walken."*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Pippen94 said:


> That's a great idea as sister - can see on bte her having crush on stu!!


Yeah she would be a perfect fit. Is tay conti thing still going on though? Seemingly she almost killed abadon last week.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> That's a great idea as sister - can see on bte her having crush on stu!!


You guys would actually enjoy this storyline? I swear the more you guys say the more I understand why you love this company so much.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Yeah she would be a perfect fit. Is tay conti thing still going on though? Seemingly she almost killed abadon last week.


Last we saw Tay she was in bar being hit on by a dinosaur - which was pretty cool tho. Aew needs extra TV show to push stories along


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> That's a great idea as sister - can see on bte her having crush on stu!!


You just made it better turning it to a love/sibling triangle with Silver vs Grayson at each others' throats again. Brilliant!

*BOOK THAT SHIT!!!*


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Last we saw Tay she was in bar being hit on by a dinosaur - *which was pretty cool tho.* Aew needs extra TV show to push stories along


Haha what? Man, there's this show on Monday and Friday night that I reckon you'll love. I'll send you a link in the PM's. Can't wait to hear your thoughts. An old lady even gives birth to a hand!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wrestling is so embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Did aew fans love it when Hornswoggle kissed Vinces ass? I mean it was so innovative and people are still talking about it today


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Haha what? Man, there's this show on Monday and Friday night that I reckon you'll love. I'll send you a link in the PM's. Can't wait to hear your thoughts. An old lady even gives birth to a hand!


Nah, this is the good shit and not like WWE at ALL!

"He's 65 million years old Michael!"
"Ohhhh my"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW is a lot like WWE (man I wish that “AEWWE” poster was still here), but there are some things that are too low even for them.

If they have a dinosaur, JBL is drunkenly yelling at it. They wouldn’t actually present someone as being thawed from the Triassic. They wouldn’t present someone as an actual alien — they’d just be announced from Planet Funk. They would never have a wrestler who doesn’t try, they’d just have a mentally challenged savant.

WWE actually does some things less offensively than AEW, which is just so weird.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Wrestling is so embarrassing sometimes.


Its less if you don’t follow the social media side.
There is cringe but much less than the twitter stuff.

Also, outside of RAW, WWE has been fine recently. AEW will still probably maintain its audience but it’s unlikely it will change. Khan would need to change. I would rather watch Impact or even ROH now


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> amazing what happens when you give a group/characters time to build & not immediately disband/forget them
> 
> from the abysmal reaction of the debut to being arguably one of the hottest acts in pro wrestling
> 
> ...


That's not "mainstream". That's Wendy's tweeting shit to get free advertising.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Its less if you don’t follow the social media side.
> There is cringe but much less than the twitter stuff.
> 
> Also, outside of RAW, WWE has been fine recently. AEW will still probably maintain its audience but it’s unlikely it will change. Khan would need to change. I would rather watch Impact or even ROH now


Yeah, SmackDown especially has got all the pieces in place to be a good show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Its less if you don’t follow the social media side.
> There is cringe but much less than the twitter stuff.
> 
> Also, outside of RAW, WWE has been fine recently. AEW will still probably maintain its audience but it’s unlikely it will change. Khan would need to change. I would rather watch Impact or even ROH now


Sir, I have to ask that you keep your Opie avatar. Once someone has Anthony as theirs the WrestlingForum gods will put the trio back together for us like nothing ever happened...


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Usual suspects shitting on anything that can be taken as positive for aew. I'm shocked.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Usual suspects shitting on anything that can be taken as positive for aew. I'm shocked.


What about every thread is about some „epic“ signing, or how they had the most viewers with disabled dogs at home, or these „AEW goes mainstream“, when in fact it is just a tweet, nothing more nothing less. And the „typical suspects“ just say that, nothing more nothing less. Why have a discussion board, when not discussing? What would a good answer be in your opinion? „Oh awesome, thats world shattering, next week they will be on Fallon“? Or some nonsense in that direction? Do you see people in the WWE section going crazy over Undertaker ACTUALLY being on Fallon (or whatever show it was)? Because that is mainstream.

I also dont like negative comments just because, but c‘mon? Why make this tread in the first place? Just like the halloween thread just because 10 people dressed up as Cassady? That screams of wanting to get comments from „the suspects“.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Usual suspects shitting on anything that can be taken as positive for aew. I'm shocked.


Yeah they must not have much to do in their lives. They also seem to have a humour bypass. Wrestling would be so dull if was serious all the time. The times have changed and people don't want that any more.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Yeah they must not have much to do in their lives. They also seem to have a humour bypass. Wrestling would be so dull if was serious all the time. The times have changed and people don't want that any more.


But isnt this what Cody and co „promised“? A more serious, sports like approach on wrestling? To be something different compared to WWE? I remember this as the plan for AEW. Not sure if AEW remembers this.

If this isnt the plan anymore, what is the difference to WWE besides „blood“ and some more „fucks“ when talking? Seriously please enlighten me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Yeah they must not have much to do in their lives. They also seem to have a humour bypass. Wrestling would be so dull if was serious all the time. *The times have changed and people don't want that any more.*


Neither do we though. You'd know that if you read anything we have said


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW is not even main stream. Move along


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fabi1982 said:


> But isnt this what Cody and co „promised“? A more serious, sports like approach on wrestling? To be something different compared to WWE? I remember this as the plan for AEW. Not sure if AEW remembers this.
> 
> If this isnt the plan anymore, what is the difference to WWE besides „blood“ and some more „fucks“ when talking? Seriously please enlighten me.


dark order is serious ?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> dark order is serious ?


Where did I say that?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good Lord


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Usual suspects shitting on anything that can be taken as positive for aew. I'm shocked.


Alternatively, people who enjoy AEW and would consider themselves fans of wrestling in general as opposed to any brand loyalty came in to this thread excited to see AEW getting some exposure and then end up disappointed to find out it's just one of the many Wendy's tweets about wrestling. (Or at least that's how it went for me, I don't speak for everyone)


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Op follows dark order on twitter 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Yeah they must not have much to do in their lives. They also seem to have a humour bypass. Wrestling would be so dull if was serious all the time. The times have changed and people don't want that any more.


Sometimes I just want to ram my head into a wall reading posts here, lol.

Nobody here is against comedy in wrestling we're against bad comedy and shitty story telling. I was watching old Smackdown recently and The Hurricane was on, Hurricane is a comedy character who dresses like a super hero because he's such a nerd for comic books. He attempts the chokeslam thinking that maybe one day his superpowers might come through but he's also a bad ass wrestler when need be.

Another example, Kurt Angle, Stone Cold and The Rock. They were all characters with comedic elements but the comedy didn't become their identity. The Rock could come out and cut a funny promo most weeks but you knew when he rose the eyebrow and got serious that it was go time.

Bad comedy is two wrestlers breaking out in song during a steak dinner or wrestlers rubbing one another with oil on TV. There is a difference, we are not anti comedy we are anti shitty comedy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Iv never heard you or any of your pals be positive about a wrestling comedy sketch on here. Pretty much everything you say is negative and aimed at one show in particular. You seem to listen to cornette every week then go out and quote him at every opportunity on here in order to get a reaction. Might be an idea to come up with something original and or positive for a change. Here is a challenge for you - name 5 comedy sketches in the last year of wrestling in any mainstream show you thought were great...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Iv never heard you or any of your pals be positive about a wrestling comedy sketch on here. Pretty much everything you say is negative and aimed at one show in particular. You seem to listen to cornette every week then go out and quote him at every opportunity on here in order to get a reaction. Might be an idea to come up with something original and or positive for a change.


Here is proof that you must never be in the live thread when we praise the good stuff they do. Nope, just black and white thinking. If we criticize the dumb stuff they do, that somehow means we hate 100% of the product. So many people seem to think this way on here. It is genuinely confusing.

Saying we hate comedy is like saying "You hated Borat? You must hate ALL comedy then you hater." We just hate DUMB, lowest common denominator, lazy comedy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Same challenge let's see evidence of 5 comic scenes you have loved this year in any main promotion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Same challenge let's see evidence of 5 comic scenes you have loved this year in any main promotion.


The Inner Circle video package before the title match at Full Gear

Hangman drinking random beers from audience members 

Jericho holding up the ticket

The first time Sammy randomly sang Judas at ringside

Running down Sammy in the golf cart the first time. (Notice a trend here of the first time. They redo stuff that is funny the first time until it becomes lame a lot)

Tony's WTF meme with Britt on the cruise ship.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> Yeah they must not have much to do in their lives. They also seem to have a humour bypass. Wrestling would be so dull if was serious all the time. The times have changed and people don't want that any more.


I see the critics making way more jokes on here than the positivity drones.



thisissting said:


> Iv never heard you or any of your pals be positive about a wrestling comedy sketch on here. Pretty much everything you say is negative and aimed at one show in particular. You seem to listen to cornette every week then go out and quote him at every opportunity on here in order to get a reaction. Might be an idea to come up with something original and or positive for a change. Here is a challenge for you - name 5 comedy sketches in the last year of wrestling in any mainstream show you thought were great...


AEW has done one good funny thing. Praising something for the sake of praising it is disingenuous and destructive. There’s nothing more overrated than people who gush bullshit positivity.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

the most main stream thing in wrestling in the past 5 years is probably the rko meme stuff and that fizzled fast.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Slow news week, it seems...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Iv never heard you or any of your pals be positive about a wrestling comedy sketch on here. Pretty much everything you say is negative and aimed at one show in particular. You seem to listen to cornette every week then go out and quote him at every opportunity on here in order to get a reaction. Might be an idea to come up with something original and or positive for a change. Here is a challenge for you - name 5 comedy sketches in the last year of wrestling in any mainstream show you thought were great...


1. Chris Jericho's Cody vignette
2. Anything Danhausen and Warhose do on Youtube
3. NWO Cena and "Such good shit"
4. R-Truth has done plenty of funny stuff, making Lesnar laugh was a highlight
5. Triple H appreciation night when Triple H was about to spit his water and a staff member ran over and stole the water bottle
6. MITB Vince kicking Styles and Bryan out of his office
7. Sammy singing Judas the first time

I could go on, there's plenty of funny stuff happening in mainstream wrestling at the moment, AEW just does a lot of dumb shit, just like WWE does too.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't know or care if Wendy's is mainstream, what I do know tho is with all this Wendy's talk, I am going to go and get me a Baconator


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Usual suspects shitting on anything that can be taken as positive for aew. I'm shocked.



o it was not the totally unrealistic expectations this thread put up no siree bub!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> The Inner Circle video package before the title match at Full Gear
> 
> Hangman drinking random beers from audience members
> 
> ...


I'll add in Jericho announcing the first time, Hangman riding the horse looking for more people to beatdown, Britt Baker's original bitchy promo in the dentist office where she made fun of someone's appearance (I think Nyla)

Two more, I think MJF pre character change was amusing by how over the top he was, first Jericho Vs MJF segment was funny until the dumb double screen.

That's five and all I really watch is AEW. If I watched all I'd have ten more I'm sure.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Iv never heard you or any of your pals be positive about a wrestling comedy sketch on here. Pretty much everything you say is negative and aimed at one show in particular. You seem to listen to cornette every week then go out and quote him at every opportunity on here in order to get a reaction. Might be an idea to come up with something original and or positive for a change. Here is a challenge for you - name 5 comedy sketches in the last year of wrestling in any mainstream show you thought were great...


Everything involving Yano from NJPW
R-Truth and his 24/7,7/11,yadiyadi-championship
First time Sammy brought out the cards in PIP situations and Sammy singing and Sammy run over by the cart
Hangman/Kenny bar situations
Otis bits here and there
Miz/Morrison in most of their interview.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

When I saw the title I knew it was PushCrymeTyme. 

That's not a good thing.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> the most main stream thing in wrestling in the past 5 years is probably the rko meme stuff and that fizzled fast.










I would think someone named CenaBoy4Life would know about this stuff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Here is proof that you must never be in the live thread when we praise the good stuff they do. Nope, just black and white thinking. If we criticize the dumb stuff they do, that somehow means we hate 100% of the product. So many people seem to think this way on here. It is genuinely confusing.
> 
> Saying we hate comedy is like saying "You hated Borat? You must hate ALL comedy then you hater." We just hate DUMB, lowest common denominator, lazy comedy.


@Two Sheds honestly you get lumped in to a lot of the bullshit that is on here because of your hate for Orange Cassidy, but a lot of the time you are generally level-headed with your interpretation and reviews of the show. People don't really take too kindly to the jabs that you take at the company, which I can see is clearly coming from a humorous POV seeing as I interact with you in RAW live threads. To others on here it won't seem that way because you have the other un-educated simps and meme posters on here who label everything as shit and wish the company failure in their subtle ways, so your posts are just seen as extensions to that. So essentially, they ruined it for you and there's no going back. 

The criticism that a lot of the more pessimistic, overly critical clowns on here get though are definitely justified. Those people are absolutely miserable and do in fact hate 100% of the product. Its obvious to anyone who understands tones and can read between the lines. A lot of posters have been saying the same thing all year, even posters that are not here often. At some point you would have to think that those people have a point. Its been a whole year and every time I come here there's someone new calling out the same guys. This place is a fuckin cesspool and its not an enjoyable experience for any wrestling fan.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

That's called cross-promotion, not mainstream attention. I would argue that it does more for Wendy's than AEW (hence why it was done in the first place), given their slot on TNT.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Randy Orton as a meme and John Cena cracking into film. Roman Reigns and Ronda Rousey too, maybe.


prosperwithdeen said:


> @Two Sheds honestly you get lumped in to a lot of the bullshit that is on here because of your hate for Orange Cassidy, but a lot of the time you are generally level-headed with your interpretation and reviews of the show. People don't really take too kindly to the jabs that you take at the company, which I can see is clearly coming from a humorous POV seeing as I interact with you in RAW live threads. To others on here it won't seem that way because you have the other un-educated simps and meme posters on here who label everything as shit and wish the company failure in their subtle ways, so your posts are just seen as extensions to that. So essentially, they ruined it for you and there's no going back.
> 
> The criticism that a lot of the more pessimistic, overly critical clowns on here get though are definitely justified. Those people are absolutely miserable and do in fact hate 100% of the product. Its obvious to anyone who understands tones and can read between the lines. A lot of posters have been saying the same thing all year, even posters that are not here often. At some point you would have to think that those people have a point. Its been a whole year and every time I come here there's someone new calling out the same guys. This place is a fuckin cesspool and its not an enjoyable experience for any wrestling fan.


In other words, if you make up your own narrative about people you can paste it onto them. More and more people seem to be agreeing with us. You just read what you want to read.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That's called cross-promotion, not mainstream attention. I would argue that it does more for Wendy's than AEW (hence why it was done in the first place), given their slot on TNT.


Pretty sure a hell of a lot more people eat at Wendy's than watch AEW. Wrestling fans were probably already hard on the baconators


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> @Two Sheds honestly you get lumped in to a lot of the bullshit that is on here because of your hate for Orange Cassidy, but a lot of the time you are generally level-headed with your interpretation and reviews of the show. People don't really take too kindly to the jabs that you take at the company, which I can see is clearly coming from a humorous POV seeing as I interact with you in RAW live threads. To others on here it won't seem that way because you have the other un-educated simps and meme posters on here who label everything as shit and wish the company failure in their subtle ways, so your posts are just seen as extensions to that. So essentially, they ruined it for you and there's no going back.
> 
> The criticism that a lot of the more pessimistic, overly critical clowns on here get though are definitely justified. Those people are absolutely miserable and do in fact hate 100% of the product. Its obvious to anyone who understands tones and can read between the lines. A lot of posters have been saying the same thing all year, even posters that are not here often. At some point you would have to think that those people have a point. Its been a whole year and every time I come here there's someone new calling out the same guys. This place is a fuckin cesspool and its not an enjoyable experience for any wrestling fan.


I guess if people want to lump people into groups and argue against an amalgam of their positions which ends up being a strawman argument against a position that none of those individuals hold, that is on them. I get the appeal, it is easy to attack a position of "I hate everything AEW is and stands for, change my mind!" but no one, with the possible exception of @Ozell Gray believes that.

As I just responded to @Garty, when a product becomes worse, I respond by being more critical of it. With WWE, I usually just expect mediocre to bad, so I just have to laugh at it. Now when I watch RAW and see something beyond dumb, my reaction is "Of course Vince did that." I think because of us genuinely wanted a true alternative to WWE, we respond much more forcefully when they give us WWE lite stuff. That is the passion I see, not to blindly hate on something, but to be annoyed when when you see a company capable of delivering 5G and they hook you up with a 56K modem. That is how most of the past two months has felt to me personally.

As far as OC goes, how is that working out for everyone? Even most of the people who say he has a place on the show are saying for him to stop being a focus or at least not in the upper crowd. That is the consensus I am seeing more and more on here. Are you seeing otherwise?

And sadly, this is their first PPV that I am honestly not excited about, and that does not give me any kind of joy. It annoys me that the build up has been bad. Should I put on rose colored glasses and just blindly accept whatever slop Tony is putting in the trough this month? That is pretty much where a lot of us are with WWE.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I would argue that it does more for Wendy's than AEW (hence why it was done in the first place), given their slot on TNT.


OK that's just outright delusional... ask a bunch of people if they're familiar with Wendy's and most people will recognize it, ask those same people about AEW and far less people would be familiar.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Brodie Lee killed Dark Order

I liked Dark Order when they had that spokesman trying to recruit members to the cult

Then after the Exalted One entered the picture it's taken a nosedive

The Dark Order gimmick is trash now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I guess if people want to lump people into groups and argue against an amalgam of their positions which ends up being a strawman argument against a position that none of those individuals hold, that is on them. I get the appeal, it is easy to attack a position of "I hate everything AEW is and stands for, change my mind!" but no one, with the possible exception of @Ozell Gray believes that.
> 
> As I just responded to @Garty, when a product becomes worse, I respond by being more critical of it. With WWE, I usually just expect mediocre to bad, so I just have to laugh at it. Now when I watch RAW and see something beyond dumb, my reaction is "Of course Vince did that." I think because of us genuinely wanted a true alternative to WWE, we respond much more forcefully when they give us WWE lite stuff. That is the passion I see, not to blindly hate on something, but to be annoyed when when you see a company capable of delivering 5G and they hook you up with a 56K modem. That is how most of the past two months has felt to me personally.
> 
> ...


There are many others other than Ozell. It makes perfect sense to respond to a product in a worse manner if it gets worse. But that is not what you get a lot of the time on WF. Even in the WWE section. No one is level-headed here compared to other forums that I also post on. Forums with far greater engagement rates. Bunch of children in this place incapable of having a real discussion. There are posters that I have interacted with on here though that have shit on the company even in the first 6 months going into Revolution pre-COVID, a full 6 months that is highly rated by AEW fans.

So you have people that are critical just for the sake of being critical, or because they look at Tony and think, "How dare this guy take all of my favorite non-WWE indy talent, start a promotion, and not give me exactly the type of booking that I wanted!" or possibly even that because Tony supposedly promised them a "sports based presentation" (a quote from Tony that I have yet to see by the way), they are so entitled that the slightest bit of sports entertainment means that the product won't live up to their elitist expectations, then they go on to label the product as shit because they want to "entertain" some times and not be 100% serious. The shit is free and in their first year they have given us so many great moments. The positive is not magnified and blown up on here but the negative is. That's the problem. There is nothing about AEW that is NON "sports-based" outside of Orange Cassidy and the occasional "sports entertainment" segment, so I honestly don't understand people when it comes to that. There is great sports based wrestling every week, whereas in WWE you just get click-baited or every match ends in a DQ.

I was never a big OC fan personally, but I can see why he was pushed. I enjoyed his match with PAC, but everything he did before and after that I mostly skipped or didn't pay full attention to. I barely watched the Mimosa Mayhem stuff. He is now dropping back down the card like everyone wanted on here. But people will continue to bring him up in un-related discussions when they have no argument to the topic at hand. There are other other massive discussion boards on the Internet where OC is widely praised. There are a lot of people that are actually pissed that OC is on the Buy In and are saying that they're not buying Full Gear because OC is not on the main card. The guy is popular AF. Me personally, I am glad he's dropping back down. 

The Full Gear build hasn't been strong. Its been pretty lackluster outside of Kingston/Moxley and Omega/Page (which I don't think really starts until Omega wins the title). And that's coming from one of the biggest AEW fans you'll find. I can understand criticism towards Tony for the build, so no you don't have to accept whatever he gives you. But the backlash on here to negativity is far deeper than Tony putting on one bad PPV build, it stems from 12-14 months of Tony being criticized even for his "awesome" booking by people that are mad the company exists. AEW fans want to discuss the positive and the negative, not just the negative. Unfortunately the negative on here drowns out the positive, even though the product doesn't warrant that level of negativity.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There are many others other than Ozell. It makes perfect sense to respond to a product in a worse manner if it gets worse. But that is not what you get a lot of the time on WF. Even in the WWE section. No one is level-headed here compared to other forums that I also post on. Forums with far greater engagement rates. Bunch of children in this place incapable of having a real discussion. There are posters that I have interacted with on here though that have shit on the company even in the first 6 months going into Revolution pre-COVID, a full 6 months that is highly rated by AEW fans.
> 
> So you have people that are critical just for the sake of being critical, or because they look at Tony and think, "How dare this guy take all of my favorite non-WWE indy talent, start a promotion, and not give me exactly the type of booking that I wanted!" or possibly even that because Tony supposedly promised them a "sports based presentation" (a quote from Tony that I have yet to see by the way), they are so entitled that the slightest bit of sports entertainment means that the product won't live up to their elitist expectations, then they go on to label the product as shit because they want to "entertain" some times and not be 100% serious. The shit is free and in their first year they have given us so many great moments. The positive is not magnified and blown up on here but the negative is. That's the problem. There is nothing about AEW that is NON "sports-based" outside of Orange Cassidy and the occasional "sports entertainment" segment, so I honestly don't understand people when it comes to that. There is great sports based wrestling every week, whereas in WWE you just get click-baited or every match ends in a DQ.
> 
> ...


As far as where the quote about "sports-based presentation" came from, it was a direct quote from Tony on an interview with Busted Open Radio:

Tony Khan Talks About AEW Being A Sports-Based Product

"We’re going to provide, a serious, sport-based product with the best wrestling. Something you’re going to notice more and more in our shows is they’re going to take place in and around the ring. Like, we’re not going to go out of the arena, we’re not going to spend half the show backstage in dressing rooms, or backstage choreographed segments."

This was also detailed later by JR to show it was not just a throwaway line or something Tony misspoke on:

"So nonetheless, when he reached out to my agent Barry Bloom in, I guess it was probably the early part of 2019. That’s when we started. I was excited about rejoining him. I was excited about connecting with Tony. And then I met with him, and we talked about what he wanted, and what his visions were and they matched mine. He wanted a sports-oriented presentation of believable pro wrestling. Not sports entertainment — believable, athletically-based pro wrestling. And so then he worked out a deal very quickly with my agent, and all of a sudden I was on the team. Never regret[ted it], I knew it was a new adventure for me and I needed to get working. I needed to be active. Not because I needed the payday to go to the grocery store; because I was going crazy sitting at home in an empty house as an empty nester and it was a lot more energy that I perceived, more fuel in my tank. So Tony Khan came along at the exact right time in my life."

source: 411MANIA | Jim Ross On First Meeting Tony Khan, When His Talks With AEW Began And Why He Signed On

So based on that, can you see why so many of us feel misled when we see a small child getting moves in on adults, OC playkicking people, and Bucks flipping around and not selling? There is a lot IN the ring that is non-sports-based. At a minimum I have to believe the people in the ring are actual athletes engaged in a struggle. I do not want a ton of DQs either, but I do want consistent rules which AEW seems to have almost NONE of. What makes an actual no-DQ or hardcore match stand out if EVERY match has no rules or can just go outside on the floor without a ten count? Same goes with the horrible lack of rules in tag matches. No counting. No rules. Just need to get in there and do overchoreographed moves and make sure to have ten guys standing around that are supposed to hate each other get their hands up ready to catch a guy diving. It is just ridiculous.

And as I have said many times, I have no problem with comedy in wrestling, just not intelligence insulting, slap you in the face stuff and this year has been a lot of that. The Rock and Kurt Angle have a lot of history with how to do comedy in wrestling properly. 

Oh, believe me, I read some of that forum too. I have seen the people angry that OC is not holding the Ace championship. The same people think five foot tall John Silver should be in the main event. At least that place provides me with some entertainment. And hey, literally everyone on the internet could LOVE OC. That is not going to make me like him because he is a middle finger to what I enjoy. There is a real disconnect between wrestling fans and fans of what I term professional gymnastics. And hey, they are free to make a professional gymnastics company where people have unlimited hit points and psychology is not a thing and promote it. I will just not watch. If OC was the only thing I hated on the show I would roll my eyes or walk out of the room when he was on. There is PLENTY of that stuff in the WWE. I just expect them to do it. And now I am beginning to expect AEW to also do it, hence alternative WWE.

I am honestly curious who these people are who are angry that AEW exists. Are these people WWE hardcore fans who hate everything else? Most of the criticism I see comes from people who want a real alternative to the WWE and are getting something too similar to what WWE has been for nearly fifteen years. Before the pandemic and they were firing on almost all cylinders, was there a lot of negativity here? There is now because they have had mostly bad shows, a horrible anniversary show, and a horrible build to one of their FOUR yearly PPVs. There is just no excuse for that unless they actually think what they are churning out is GOOD. And some people on here and almost everyone on the AEW Religion forum thinks so. "Why is OC not world champ? Why are Silver and Reynolds not main players for the tag titles? We need trios titles so Marko can have a belt!" It truly is alternative universe level stuff over there sometimes.

The simple truth is, if they improve their product, there will be more positive things to discuss. Just a couple weeks ago they did have a great first hour and many of us were praising it in the live thread. We KNOW they have the tools to be great, but they have some need to circle jerk their middle school gym indy ideas FAR too often. And because they do have multiple people with power booking the shows, the product comes across as schizophrenic. They need to decide what type of product they want to be. If they want to be a variety show where we have choreographed singing and dancing one segment and then a blood feud the next, they are just going to turn everyone off. At least if they decide on the former, I can just laugh and turn them off.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> @Two Sheds honestly you get lumped in to a lot of the bullshit that is on here because of your hate for Orange Cassidy, but a lot of the time you are generally level-headed with your interpretation and reviews of the show. People don't really take too kindly to the jabs that you take at the company, which I can see is clearly coming from a humorous POV seeing as I interact with you in RAW live threads. To others on here it won't seem that way because you have the other un-educated simps and meme posters on here who label everything as shit and wish the company failure in their subtle ways, so your posts are just seen as extensions to that. So essentially, they ruined it for you and there's no going back.
> 
> The criticism that a lot of the more pessimistic, overly critical clowns on here get though are definitely justified. Those people are absolutely miserable and do in fact hate 100% of the product. Its obvious to anyone who understands tones and can read between the lines. A lot of posters have been saying the same thing all year, even posters that are not here often. At some point you would have to think that those people have a point. Its been a whole year and every time I come here there's someone new calling out the same guys. This place is a fuckin cesspool and its not an enjoyable experience for any wrestling fan.


And despite you often seeming level headed you also come out with some bullshit like this to remind everyone exactly why you're often lumped in with the Garty's and Pippen's who can't accept any criticism of this company. This groups inability to understand how people work, whilst simultaneously attempting to make people believe you know how to read people and understand why they say things is downright embarrassing. You and your mates simply have no idea. Uneducated simps and meme posters? Get absolutely fucked, nobody hates 100% of the product but there's certain aspects that completely ruin the show for us. Stop trying to create an agenda. The AEW super fans have been doing this for an entire year instead of JUST ARGUING OUR FUCKING POINTS. The uneducated ones are those that have a hissy fit when their opinions are questioned and try to claim that we are trolls for not enjoying SOME of the AEW product. I've honestly never seen a more dishonest fandom that can't accept that their chosen product is not even close to perfect. Dishonest or delusional, pick one.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

What could people possibly gain from hating AEW's existence?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> What could people possibly gain from hating AEW's existence?


Some ppl are bitter because they hate their lives & instead of learning & taking responsibility for own failures they take it out on others living life they want


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Some ppl are bitter because they hate their lives & instead of learning & taking responsibility for own failures they take it out on others living life they want


Hahahahahahahaha. So why were they not on the WWE forum posting about that before last year?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. So why were they not on the WWE forum posting about that before last year?


Or furthermore, hating on people much better than Tony?

Going off Pippen logic we should all hate Chris Hemsworth because he's good looking, rich and has a hot wife.

Not chasing after Tony K who legit has nothing we want.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Or furthermore, hating on people much better than Tony?
> 
> Going off Pippen logic we should all hate Chris Hemsworth because he's good looking, rich and has a hot wife.
> 
> Not chasing after Tony K who legit has nothing we want.


Why do you hate your life and envy Dixie?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> Some ppl are bitter because they hate their lives & instead of learning & taking responsibility for own failures they take it out on others living life they want


Every AEW superfan has a degree in armchair psychology.

Its impressive.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Every AEW superfan has a degree in armchair psychology.
> 
> Its impressive.


Don't need training to know ppl who post negativity all day aren't happy with their lives


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> Don't need training to know ppl who post negativity all day aren't happy with their lives


Sounds like projection to me


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Op follows dark order on twitter 🤣🤣🤣


This might be my favorite post. Not just this forum, but any forum. Ever.

In the words of @Chip Chipperson...

TELL EM, BDON!! 



Two Sheds said:


> As far as where the quote about "sports-based presentation" came from, it was a direct quote from Tony on an interview with Busted Open Radio:
> 
> Tony Khan Talks About AEW Being A Sports-Based Product
> 
> ...


You know I try to be level-headed as possible. I know you do as well. You dislike a little more of the show than I do, but our tastes tend to overlap for the most part.

And all I can say is that Tony Khan seems to be paying the receipt for giving Jericho and Cody too much influence over the show the last 8 months or so. Moxley seems to be pushing Kingston’s world title shot as a favor to a friend, which is a shot at Jericho‘a favor to a friend main event match against Luther. You’ve got Kenny randomly doing a tournament with the over the fucking top entrance weeks after Cody tried claiming to be the Company’s Ace. The Bucks going on Dynamite and using the same “Never challenge for the title again” shit that Cody threw out LAST Full Gear.

These fucks really, really hate working together, and if Tony Khan doesn’t pull things together, this show could be unwatchable in 6 months time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> As far as where the quote about "sports-based presentation" came from, it was a direct quote from Tony on an interview with Busted Open Radio:
> 
> Tony Khan Talks About AEW Being A Sports-Based Product
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the quote. Never seen it until now.

On your first point, I do agree that rules are not always followed. But that is part of the fun of watching IMO. I don't think anyone is really watching to see guys following the rules all the time. For me personally, the whole "getting back into the ring before the 10 count is over" thing is played out. I can see why you or others would want those kinds of things to continue to be upheld, but I have much more fun watching the show when you have 2 guys fighting outside of the ring and just looking at it as the referee being lenient as long as weapons like steel chairs are not being used. Even in WWE. Moxley putting Omega through the glass table for example would have never happened if rules were being strictly followed. That was a great moment. What sets DQ matches apart for me are weapons that are utilized. Not getting back in the ring by the 10 or not tagging in tag matches are things that I can look at and not mind. They're still tagging enough of the time. As a WWE watcher, you also see in their product how the ref is always playing the fool or how they constantly restart their 10 counts. How many times have we seen someone get tackled through a barricade, then see the ref restart the count when 10-20 seconds have clearly passed with both guys on the outside? Or the weekly announcement table spot where the ref doesn't even start counting until someone goes through the table? How many times have we seen tag team rules broken? Not saying that because WWE breaks rules that AEW has to, because AEW should always be striving to be better, but at the same time, watching wrestling is more about turning your mind off and enjoying the show, not making sure that all the rules are upheld 100% of the time. I think AEW gets it right more than enough for it to be OK.

As far as Tony's comments, I think its time that some realize that he had to go back on what he said. And that's okay. Enough of the show is sports based, 85%+ in fact, so I don't really mind the occasional non-sports garbage 10% of the time, but I do understand some slight frustration from wrestling fans who are just so tired of WWE that they don't want to see it anymore in another company, especially one that is based in the U.S. Its either AEW or New Japan for a lot of fans at this point and most can't get into New Japan's style. Marko Stunt getting in offense on adults I won't defend fuck that kid, but a guy like Orange Cassidy who wrestles with his hands in his pockets, is worth going back on your word for, especially if the entire show is not booked to the extremity of showcasing guys who carry themselves like OC.

The 3 below videos consecutively have 22M, 10M, 7M, and 1.4M views. The 4th one is a match from AEW Dark. Most don't even watch DARK and the guy still got 1.4 million views.





















Compare these 3 videos to the widely praised Roman return segment with 11M views, the Becky pregnancy announcement that got 6M view, or 2 Rollins/Lesnar segments that got 11M and 6Mil views each. OC is on par with the top stars in WWE as far as views and in one video above with 22M views. Granted it was a kid but he was dressed as OC and the video was mostly related to OC in general. The craze is ridiculous. And what's crazy is that Tony is about to get major criticism for dropping him back down the card. Its already begun, you just don't see it here on WF because this place hates him.






Becky Lynch announces she’s pregnant: Raw, May 11, 2020

Brock Lesnar is revealed as Seth Rollins' next challenger: Raw, June 15, 2015

Seth Rollins Stomps Brock Lesnar before WrestleMania: Raw, April 1, 2019


I bring up these videos not to start an OC debate or prove a point on OC in particular, I'm not even a fan of the guy, but because I can see why Tony would look at this guy's popularity and decide to change course a little on what he said when the company first started. If you were in Tony's shoes and you seen a guy like this getting millions of views surpassing top stars in WWE, with casuals dressing up as him, and social media going nuts for him, would you not showcase him at least for a little while and go back on your earlier promises? He would be stupid not to when people are raving for the guy. People look at cable ratings and think that the guy is not popular but I always say that the cable audience is not an indicator of the entire audience. The 800K-900K people watching on cable don't line up with 20 million+ views on Youtube unless each one of those people are pushing replay 200 times each or something.

I think people forget that WWE got so popular mostly because of their "sports entertainment" approach and not because they were 100% serious with their content all the time. I understand that everyone has their interests and what they want from the show. But all I ask from people is to see things from the outside in and see why things are done. When there is an understanding of why things are done, then it should give you more leeway or an understanding when critiquing the company. But most just react emotionally because its not exactly what they want or expect right when they want it. That's what's frustrating to me. If the product doesn't appease to someone because a promise was broken, especially a year later, then its time to move on or just accept it. I can understand frustration early on, but its been a full year and we know now that the company will have a "sports entertainment" aspect to it. Vince has told bold faced lies to his audience on multiple occasions for YEARS now, so why can't Tony be cut a little slack for slightly changing course based on what the audience is asking for?

I don't know about the identity argument. The buffest style that they offer IMO is better and is one of the things I like most about AEW. You don't have to box yourself into one type of approach. You can have fun and try different things while giving each audience what they come for. Some things will fail and some things will be big wins.

Yeah there were a lot of detractors early on. You had people mad about Cody getting the good storylines, WWE guys in the main event scene, the women's division being all about Riho and her weak offense, SCU being generic champions, Moxley being a fake Stone Cold, and Hangman getting an undeserved push. Back in the AE, you also had people shitting on the product so I wasn't really surprised to see it here in this section early on.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> OK that's just outright delusional... ask a bunch of people if they're familiar with Wendy's and most people will recognize it, ask those same people about AEW and far less people would be familiar.


Then why do companies which are well-known advertise during the show?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Then why do companies which are well-known advertise during the show?


There's a difference between advertising on a show to show your new products vs saying something on their twitter. If someone is following Wendy's on Twitter, they probably are familiar with Wendy's.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Then why do companies which are well-known advertise during the show?


Advertising packs, company over the year might pay X for 10,000 ads throughout the year and want them spread out. Very few people would be calling TNT and specifically wanting to advertise on Dynamite.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> There's a difference between advertising on a show to show your new products vs saying something on their twitter. If someone is following Wendy's on Twitter, they probably are familiar with Wendy's.


Well, considering Wendy's were also mentioned on BTE, I would imagine they've made a larger deal with either AEW or TNT as a whole.

The idea isn't to introduce the brand usually, but to remind people of them and increase footfall.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Advertising packs, company over the year might pay X for 10,000 ads throughout the year and want them spread out. Very few people would be calling TNT and specifically wanting to advertise on Dynamite.


Of course, they're likely after the demographic and/or timeslot - ultimately meaning that they are in effect after AEW. Regardless, the packages in this day and age often include social media inclusion and product placement.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Some ppl are bitter because they hate their lives & instead of learning & taking responsibility for own failures they take it out on others living life they want


Is that why you criticise people’s ideas on here and then offer very few of your own? 



La Parka said:


> Every AEW superfan has a degree in armchair psychology.
> 
> Its impressive.


There’s lots of this from all of them instead of arguing actually.

Hang on, are AEW apologists actually counting a video that has nothing to do with Orange Cassidy as an OC video because it has a kid dressed up as him in it? Holy shit.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I see the critics making way more jokes on here than the positivity drones.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW has done one good funny thing. Praising something for the sake of praising it is disingenuous and destructive. There’s nothing more overrated than people who gush bullshit positivity.


L


The Wood said:


> I see the critics making way more jokes on here than the positivity drones.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW has done one good funny thing. Praising something for the sake of praising it is disingenuous and destructive. There’s nothing more overrated than people who gush bullshit positivity.


Goddamn,you and chip are fucking depressing. All you guys do is spew out your bs negativity. Then play stupid when called out. Can you and your boyfriend chip please fuck off somewhere else?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> L
> 
> 
> Goddamn,you and chip are fucking depressing. All you guys do is spew out your bs negativity. Then play stupid when called out. Can you and your boyfriend chip please fuck off somewhere else?


Sorry bruh.

Dub good, Fed bad.

AEW is mainstream because of the tweet.

Kenny is greatest of all time.

Happy now?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> L
> 
> 
> Goddamn,you and chip are fucking depressing. All you guys do is spew out your bs negativity. Then play stupid when called out. Can you and your boyfriend chip please fuck off somewhere else?


Hey Lorromire, take note. This happens all the time.

Again, you’ll have to take my word for it: incredibly optimistic person here. Not overly positive without base, but generally I can see the potential for good in the world and in people. I was one of the most vocal proponents for AEW when this started. I fought all the “t-shirt company” bullshit. I called it getting on TNT back when people thought that might have been a bit much. You know what soured me on AEW?

AEW. Them promising things — philosophies, matches, quality — then pulling it all. They opened their first PPV with a _Battle Royal_ for a _World Title shot_ that featured _Glacier_ and _Tommy Dreamer_ in 2020. I am allowed to be offended by that. When I signed up for something else, I didn’t want Anything Else Wrestling. It’s now at a point where SmackDown is very arguably better than them. Why do you need an alternative to a better show? And if you don’t believe me, what else in wrestling, right now, is better than the Roman Reigns/Jey Uso stuff? Chris Jericho and MJF? Get outta here.


----------

